# Ultegra shifter plastic caps



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

I took a digger on the road bike and broke those caps on the tops of the shifters. Anyone know where I can get replacements?

Thanks.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I think Competitive Cyclist sells them.


----------

